# point or flat for pastrami



## abokol (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi guys, which should be used for pastrami, point or flat or doesn't it matter?  Thanks.


----------



## rw willy (Mar 11, 2010)

Either will work.
However!!!  The flat will be the "normal" looking slices when finished.  The point varies in thickness and has grain and excess fat issues.
Both taste great.  Good luck to you.


----------



## werdwolf (Mar 11, 2010)

I am waiting to see the response on this one.  I would guess the flat since it is more uniform in size. At least that was what I was planning on, but now I got to wait to see what shows up here.

Someone with more experience should be chiming in soon.


----------



## meateater (Mar 11, 2010)

I just picked up 5 points today for 1.49 a pound. I'll be getting more before they run out. This is when I fill my freezer. I wont need any more till St. Patty's 2011.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 11, 2010)

Like Willy said both will work but if you are planning one or the other I would say go with the flat.
As said the point has a lot of fat in it (very tasty though) and the flat is more what you would expect from pastrami and is also a lot leaner.
Also remember when cooking pastrami you don't need to bring all the way to 190 like you do with a regular brisket to achieve the same level of tenderness, the cure has helped to tenderize the meat already.  I like to bring mine to 170 then let it rest a bit or for an even moister tastier treat cool and refrigerate overnight then reheat with steam the next day.  You won't believe what a few hours in some steam does for it, sooooo good.
That's the way they do them in the better establishments in NYC.

After you get a few under your belt try curing your own beef then smoking it into pastrami.


----------



## abokol (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks guys,  I bought a flat today and will try my first pastrami on Saturday.  Will try to post some q view.  Andy


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 11, 2010)

Just picked up 5 flats today at the local Albertsons for .97 lb 
This was a really lucky find as it is the only day I have been home in  the last 4 weeks - Leaving tomorrow for Phoenix


----------



## meateater (Mar 11, 2010)

I know where I'm headed tomorrow, great score!


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 11, 2010)

Both work just fine to me there abokol. I have used both pieces but I would seperate them before you slice them.


----------

